# How to connect a Cable modem to a wireless router ?



## trs2099 (Oct 25, 2013)

I recently got YOU broadband plan in Pune .Now as usual the connection is through coaxial cable .and they gave me a cable modem of cisco build .

Now 

the modem does not has a inbuilt autoconnect method .That is we have to log on with manual broadband connection ,it does not have an inbuilt autoconnect build in ,i believe it is a dsl instead of adsl modem. Also a manual TCP ipv4 address was added in adapter properties .

Now i have a spare D-Link Wireless ADSL - Router (havin 4 lan port & 1 wifi port ) with me which i used for BSNL dataone .My question is can i use it in any way to make it a wireless hotspot .I mean i used to do it previously with bsnl dataone .But this time input is through a lan wire which i don't know how to configure inside the router ie i have to make the routher believe that internet is coming through lan port x instead of ADSL port .

When i asked the service man ,he said that officially they don't do this ,but privately for 2000 Ruppes ,he can configure with a dsl router of his own .Of course i denied as who gonna give 2000 for a 900 rupees router .


Please tell me first it is possible or not ? Secondly is there any specific requirement for this kind of thing to work or the exisiting hardware are sufficient . I have read in many forums that this work but most of them are like join the modem to router and everything will work automatically . I know that's not so easy as sound . 

Please tell me if it is possible ? If it is what are the steps to do it ? And how the hell is it possible to enter username & password in the router for accessing internet through modem


dlink dsl 2730u modem+router(adsl)
cisco dpq2160 modem(dsl)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 25, 2013)

Connecting Cisco DPQ-2160 Cable Modem with Beetel 450TC1 Adsl2+ Router - Tech Support Forum


> When I connect the Cable modem's ethernet output to LAN1 on my adsl modem and connect an Ethernet cable from any other port on the ADSL to my computer, i am able to dial the connection


simply entering username/password in adsl router won't work for this type of setup & to make it work you need to know the technical details of connection like protocol used,vpi/vci used if any,encapsulation type etc & even then it may not be possible.reliance adsl connection uses similar setup too & there also there is no way to configure modem to dial connection by storing username/password in modem itself.many cable companies also restrict net access to 1 device based on mac address of device used to login & people get around this by using mac cloning feature which makes mac address of router look like mac address of device used to login but dlink-2730u does not have this feature.


----------

